# Cracked windshield while driving for Uber?!?!



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

So last night around 11:30pm while driving a fare into downtown from O'hare, I caught a rock on 90East and it cracked my windshield (6 inch crack turned into 18" crack today). I contacted Uber and asked them to pay for it since it happened while driving a fare to his desination. I thought, their going to say no, but at least I have documentation for court purposes if I do infact decide to sue them. Someones going to pay for my 400$ window.... either the IDOT or Uber. I am not paying for a window while on the clock.... even if it takes a lawyer. Have any of the drivers had any luck getting issues like this covered? Who covered it ??
Thanks,
SJ


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

good luck with that. lol

Uber has a 1k deductible for damage so they will pay for any damage over that. The window is coming out of your pocket. IDOT (or any other DOT) is also not responsible for rocks on the road.

You could probably claim it under your personal policy if you have a comprehensive deductible of less than $400


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> good luck with that. lol
> 
> Uber has a 1k deductible for damage so they will pay for any damage over that. The window is coming out of your pocket. IDOT (or any other DOT) is also not responsible for rocks on the road.
> 
> You could probably claim it under your personal policy if you have a comprehensive deductible of less than $400


Now he'll be really pissed... Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Window cost less than my insur deductible. Bummer...Ive had popped tired and rims covered by IDOT before, it is very easy to do if you know who to talk to. The city I live in, Des Plaines, has covered one of my pothole busted tires as well. It just requires a brain.......


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Window cost less than my insur deductible. Bummer...Ive had popped tired and rims covered by IDOT before, it is very easy to do if you know who to talk to. CityI live in has covered one of my potholes busted tired as well. It just requires a brain.....


Tires busted on potholes are a different story. A rock in the windshield can't be shown to be caused by the DOT and is considered normal wear and tear.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It just requires a brain.....


Let us know how that goes brother!


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Most insurances will cover cracked windshields for free.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Steve_Chatt said:


> Most insurances will cover cracked windshields for free.


Crack has to be less than the width of a dollar bill to be repairable. His windshield will need to be replaced. In Colorado we usually get 1-2 of these every winter.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The cost is part of your federal $.575/mile deduction for your car, basic maintenance and repairs. Effectively you're already writing off the cost of the repair on your end, now go get it done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Well 400$ is more than a weeks earnings, so if It doesn't get covered...bye bye Uber. Paying to work is for idiots........


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Window cost less than my insur deductible. Bummer...Ive had popped tired and rims covered by IDOT before, it is very easy to do if you know who to talk to. The city I live in, Des Plaines, has covered one of my pothole busted tires as well. It just requires a brain.......


If you have full coverage, there is no deductible on a comprehensive claim. Here in AZ windshields are destroyed so frequently that most insurers allow up to six repair/replacements per year. I typically get two windshields per year for each of my four cars. Now, DO NOT tell your carrier that you were driving for Uber when you caught the rock. Simply say you were driving down Golf Road (I used to work there) and a dump truck kicked up a rock and popped your windshield while you were driving at lunch time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Hunt,
Yea, I didn't state that I work for Uber. All state's insurance differ. Their is no free windshield replacement unless you pay for the Ryder on your policy, I have State Farm, the best Insurance Company in the state, and my agent explained yesterday windshields are just like a accident. Pay the $500 deductible, or pay out of pocket. I won't be replacing the window until I quit Uber, that is for sure, and I don't give a flying fu#$ if my ratings drop to 0.0 because of it.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber is not going to fix that. And even if their insurance policy would, which it won't, isn't there a $1000 deductible? 

You're an independent contractor. Your responsible for repairs and breaks downs for your personal car. Either drive with the cracked windshield and risk low ratings or get it fixed. I'd get it fixed, but I've got places near me that will do it for $100 all in. Part of the fun living near the bronx or queens.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well 400$ is more than a weeks earnings, so if It doesn't get covered...bye bye Uber. Paying to work is for idiots........


So what would you have done if this happened while you were not logged in to Uber? I hope you didn't get your car just for Uber.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah they won't be fixing a Mercedes Windshield for 100$ anywhere, MB has about a dozen sensors in their windshields for the wipers, temperature gagues, garage opener, plus MB only use tinted glass, Blue tint on the higher line better option MB's or Green for the low line MB vehicles.

RobGM84, No, I didn't buy a Benz to work for Uber....... I own 4 Mercedes Benz vehicles, I'm driving the oldest, worse condition one I own, which is a 2006 C230 Sport with 58k miles. Only reason I started was because of the advertised 18$ an hour pay rate which is a complete lie.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

So you clearly know the costs of replacing the windshield but didn't get the adequate coverage for it? Awesome. Looks like you were gambling on not having an issue and lost. 

Also - based on the size of the crack you described I would highly recommend getting it fixed as it will definitely grow and reduce the structural integrity of the windshield. In most states driving like that will get you a ticket with a large fine.

Look on the bright side - at least it's tax deductible.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Me[email protected] said:


> Yeah they won't be fixing a Mercedes Windshield for 100$ anywhere, MB has about a dozen sensors in their windshields for the wipers, temperature gagues, garage opener, plus MB only use tinted glass, Blue tint on the higher line better option MB's or Green for the low line MB vehicles.


Exactly why I'll never use a mercedes for livery work. I've got a guy i use with a s550 and he hates it. Beautiful car, but costs an arm and a leg to fix and nobody outside of the dealer will touch it to work on it.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Exactly why I'll never use a mercedes for livery work. I've got a guy i use with a s550 and he hates it. Beautiful car, but costs an arm and a leg to fix and nobody outside of the dealer will touch it to work on it.


This is why it almost never makes sense to buy a luxury car for this line of work (or - really any luxury vehicle for personal use). Leasing makes much more sense both from a practical perspective and a tax perspective.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Exactly why I'll never use a mercedes for livery work. I've got a guy i use with a s550 and he hates it. Beautiful car, but costs an arm and a leg to fix and nobody outside of the dealer will touch it to work on it.


Yeah, that's the truth, I just got my car back 2 days ago from a $2755.00 maintenance bill, but the hell if I'm going work for 8$ an hr driving Chicago trash around all night.
I honestly have never had a broken windshield in my 25+ years of driving everyday. I generally would never drive on routes with construction, but because of Uber, I am forced to sometimes due to it being the shortest route available.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> This is why it almost never makes sense to buy a luxury car for this line of work (or - really any luxury vehicle for personal use). Leasing makes much more sense both from a practical perspective and a tax perspective.


I do limo and always buy lincolns. Luxury car and get good deals on them through my auction guy. Easy to work on and not expensive to fix. I do most stuff myself as long as a lift isn't required. I buy cars in full that are a few years old, but look brand new. With good maintenance, I have no problem getting these cars over 200k miles without major repairs. Then typically sell them to taxi companies that turn them into taxis when i'm done. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, that's the truth, I just got my car back 2 days ago from a $2755.00 maintenance bill, but the hell if I'm going work for 8$ an hr driving Chicago trash around all night.
> I honestly have never had a broken windshield in my 25+ years of driving everyday. I generally would never drive on routes with construction, but because of Uber, I am forced to sometimes due to it being the shortest route available.


In my 10 years that I've been in this business, I've never had one bill that high for a repair, ever. I have had a few cracked windshields. Like I said, $100 cash and a few hours and it's fixed. Back on the road.

My advice to you is to sell your benz, cut your losses, and buy a used camry/accord/prius if you insist on working for uber's $1/mile (or whatever it) prices. You're destroying your nice car doing this and those cars are much cheaper and easier to fix when something goes wrong.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I do limo and always buy lincolns. Luxury car and get good deals on them through my auction guy. Easy to work on and not expensive to fix. I do most stuff myself as long as a lift isn't required. I buy cars in full that are a few years old, but look brand new. With good maintenance, I have no problem getting these cars over 200k miles without major repairs. Then typically sell them to taxi companies that turn them into taxis when i'm done. Rinse and repeat.


To be fair, you aren't saving as much as you think. My lease includes all maintenance and a warranty and has a higher tax deduction than your vehicles. You are saving some money on repairs but are spending a lot in time (time that you could be bringing in money or enjoying). Those Lincoln towncars are also very likely getting terrible gas mileage so you are spending about 3 or more times what I am for fuel. Add in your cost for commercial insurance and, well, not much savings.

Lastly - because my car is newer and under 100k miles I can rent it out on Turo and make money without doing any driving which further reduced my costs


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> In my 10 years that I've been in this business, I've never had one bill that high for a repair, ever. I have had a few cracked windshields. Like I said, $100 cash and a few hours and it's fixed. Back on the road.
> 
> My advice to you is to sell your benz, cut your losses, and buy a used camry/accord/prius if you insist on working for uber's $1/mile (or whatever it) prices. You're destroying your nice car doing this and those cars are much cheaper and easier to fix when something goes wrong.


This, to some extent, I agree with. Aging German luxury vehicles are almost always more expensive than they are worth.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome to our world... Welcome to the jungle (in your case just the edge of it).

It is just a common repair, depreciation , gas business expense. all drivers and businesses have. Part of the 25% off the top of your uber receipts for expenses we keep talking about.

If just this love tap has got you up in fits, I suggest you really really seek other work

Good luck though with that DOT or municipal stuff.... u seem to have some talent.

CC



> Uber is not going to fix that. And even if their insurance policy would, which it won't, isn't there a $1000 deductible?
> 
> You're an independent contractor. Your responsible for repairs and breaks downs for your personal car. Either drive with the cracked windshield and risk low ratings or get it fixed. I'd get it fixed, but I've got places near me that will do it for $100 all in. Part of the fun living near the bronx or queens.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> To be fair, you aren't saving as much as you think. My lease includes all maintenance and a warranty and has a higher tax deduction than your vehicles. You are saving some money on repairs but are spending a lot in time (time that you could be bringing in money or enjoying). Those Lincoln towncars are also very likely getting terrible gas mileage so you are spending about 3 or more times what I am for fuel. Add in your cost for commercial insurance and, well, not much savings.
> 
> Lastly - because my car is newer and under 100k miles I can rent it out on Turo and make money without doing any driving which further reduced my costs


I stopped buying Town Cars years ago. They're dated and more of a taxi now than a limo. I buy Lincoln's never models now. My current MKS ecoboost gets about 25 or 26 mpg on the highway which is where at least 85% of my mileage comes from. I write off the full cost of what I paid for the car.

This is my full time job. I have my own limo company and commercial insurance is absolutely required on every vehicle. The high majority of my income comes from work outside of uber. Commercial insurance on my MKS is only about $3k for $1.5 mil in full coverage which actually isn't terrible. I can easily make that $3k in a busy week.

What do you mean leasing? Like one of those uber leasing programs or an actual car lease from a dealership?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I stopped buying Town Cars years ago. They're dated and more of a taxi now than a limo. I buy Lincoln's never models now. My current MKS ecoboost gets about 25 or 26 mpg on the highway which is where at least 85% of my mileage comes from. I write off the full cost of what I paid for the car.
> 
> This is my full time job. I have my own limo company and commercial insurance is absolutely required on every vehicle. The high majority of my income comes from work outside of uber. Commercial insurance on my MKS is only about $3k for $1.5 mil in full coverage which actually isn't terrible. I can easily make that $3k in a busy week.
> 
> What do you mean leasing? Like one of those uber leasing programs or an actual car lease from a dealership?


Sure. It's a little different if you are a full time driver. I am part time (I have a regular 9-5 as a manager in a telecom company) so it's a bit different. I have a suspicion OP is either part time or full time but not in the position to be a full professional driver outside of rideshare like you.

And by lease I mean an actual lease from MBFS not one of those Uber lease programs.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> And by lease I mean an actual lease from MBFS not one of those Uber lease programs.


Yeah... figured. That's just out of the question for someone like me. I'm doing anywhere from 50-75k miles a year. No one's leasing me a car.

I'd still recommend dropping the mercedes for rideshare depending on how much you work. Buy a cheap camry for like $5k and sell it when you're done.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Yeah... figured. That's just out of the question for someone like me. I'm doing anywhere from 50-75k miles a year. No one's leasing me a car.
> 
> I'd still recommend dropping the mercedes for rideshare depending on how much you work. Buy a cheap camry for like $5k and sell it when you're done.


Oh they will definitely lease you a car but your overages of $.25/mile will be applied at turn in (or you can buy the car which would be a better deal at that mileage). In the shorter mileage game (20k/year) I actually pay less per mile if I exceed the lease mileage. It's just about properly planning for that. My cost per mile is about $.38/mile plus fuel (35-37mpg) but includes all maintenance. That is actually pretty close to an economy car and it rents for $70-$90/day whereas an econobox would only bring in $20-$30/day.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Oh they will definitely lease you a car but your overages of $.25/mile will be applied at turn in (or you can buy the car which would be a better deal at that mileage). In the shorter mileage game (20k/year) I actually pay less per mile if I exceed the lease mileage. It's just about properly planning for that. My cost per mile is about $.38/mile plus fuel (35-37mpg) but includes all maintenance. That is actually pretty close to an economy car and it rents for $70-$90/day whereas an econobox would only bring in $20-$30/day.


Is there anything in your lease agreement that says you can't use your car for stuff like this? I really have no clue, but would be surprised if mercedes or any car company would allow their leased car to be used for commercial work by someone just going to give the car back after a few years.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Is there anything in your lease agreement that says you can't use your car for stuff like this? I really have no clue, but would be surprised if mercedes or any car company would allow their leased car to be used for commercial work by someone just going to give the car back after a few years.


No. Most leases require that you sign the lease as an individual rather than a business if it is a personal lease but there are typically not restrictions on use. The point there is just that as an individual it is much more difficult for you to close up shop. The manufacturer doesn't really care what the car is used for because they will get paid if there is extra wear and tear. They charge for extra mileage and they charge for abnormal wear and tear (scratches, dents, etc) so it's not as though they are taking a loss.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Is the 3k for 1.5 mil a yearly figure? (I assume it is)

We got raped by the agency for Commercial Ins on a $1800 old cab. $4000/vehicle/yr. $100,000 liability limit $25000 uninsured motorist. No coverage for the car, (Don't really need it) and possibly none for the driver. Someone, on city council has got an interest in this agency as this has been going on for years, not just because we had a fleet.

True, we had numerous Town Car Taxi's

--cc



EcoboostMKS said:


> I stopped buying Town Cars years ago. They're dated and more of a taxi now than a limo. I buy Lincoln's never models now. My current MKS ecoboost gets about 25 or 26 mpg on the highway which is where at least 85% of my mileage comes from. I write off the full cost of what I paid for the car.
> 
> This is my full time job. I have my own limo company and commercial insurance is absolutely required on every vehicle. The high majority of my income comes from work outside of uber. Commercial insurance on my MKS is only about $3k for $1.5 mil in full coverage which actually isn't terrible. I can easily make that $3k in a busy week.
> 
> What do you mean leasing? Like one of those uber leasing programs or an actual car lease from a dealership?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Is the 3k for 1.5 mil a yearly figure? (I assume it is)
> 
> We got raped by the agency for Commercial Ins on a $1800 old cab. $4000/vehicle/yr. $100,000 liability limit $25000 uninsured motorist. No coverage for the car, (Don't really need it) and possibly none for the driver. Someone, on city council has got an interest in this agency as this has been going on for years, not just because we had a fleet.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's an annual number. It's actually a little lower. My older MKZ was $3200/year. My newer MKS is even cheaper at $2900/year.

I have the paperwork at home (sitting at jfk right now waiting for a flight to land) to check specifics, but from what I remember it's $1.5 million coverage (CT state minimum), includes collision, and with $1k deductible.

It is limo insurance and not taxi. Taxi insurance is always more expensive than limo.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> So last night around 11:30pm while driving a fare into downtown from O'hare, I caught a rock on 90East and it cracked my windshield (6 inch crack turned into 18" crack today). I contacted Uber and asked them to pay for it since it happened while driving a fare to his desination. I thought, their going to say no, but at least I have documentation for court purposes if I do infact decide to sue them. Someones going to pay for my 400$ window.... either the IDOT or Uber. I am not paying for a window while on the clock.... even if it takes a lawyer. Have any of the drivers had any luck getting issues like this covered? Who covered it ??
> Thanks,
> SJ


This kind of issue is exactly one of the reasons you own the car and not Kalanick. It is the very reason they call you an independent contractor.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah the state of Ohio has different limits, but I've seen single owner operator cab's in the next state over have ins more in line with your s'

CC



EcoboostMKS said:


> Yes, that's an annual number. It's actually a little lower. My older MKZ was $3200/year. My newer MKS is even cheaper at $2900/year.
> 
> I have the paperwork at home (sitting at jfk right now waiting for a flight to land) to check specifics, but from what I remember it's $1.5 million coverage (CT state minimum), includes collision, and with $1k deductible.
> 
> It is limo insurance and not taxi. Taxi insurance is always more expensive than limo.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> So what would you have done if this happened while you were not logged in to Uber?


He might have been off the road entirely had he not been logged onto Uber.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> This kind of issue is exactly one of the reasons you own the car and not Kalanick. It is the very reason they call you an independent contractor.


And that's also why I don't understand why they're so interested in these driverless cars. Makes no sense from an expenses perspective. They make their money off of drivers willing to incur all of the expenses. Why would they ever want to change that? They'd make 100% of their $5 fares, but expenses would be sky high with the demand they receive.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah the state of Ohio has different limits, but I've seen single owner operator cab's in the next state over have ins more in line with your s'
> 
> CC


Yeah... every state is different as far as mininums go. I have friends that own and dispatch for taxi companies. They have a taxi side and a limo side of the company and their taxi insurance is always more expensive than their limo insurance. At least that's what they tell me.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> And that's also why I don't understand why they're so interested in these driverless cars. Makes no sense from an expenses perspective. They make their money off of drivers willing to incur all of the expenses. Why would they ever want to change that? They'd make 100% of their $5 fares, but expenses would be sky high with the demand they receive.


There is no reason to assume Uber intends to own the cars themselves. The technology would be licensed out to investors with deep pockets to invest. It's not as if Uber intends to build the cars. If you follow through with the logic, at some point people will need to draw the conclusion that Uber would be building the cars too.

Uber, if I had to guess could profit from the tech they develop in the name of pilot-less transit long before it is ready for that market, in other applications. My assumption is the guidance system would be an Uber product that would go into cars at the factory or retrofitted or whatever, but Uber does not intend to own the cars.

Uber wants to contract with people with big deep pockets who can finance lots of cars with their technology on board, do away with the driver and just let it rip.

A lot of it also has to do with their fear of being disrupted themselves. Whether or not it happens, applications will come out of it, but it forces potential startups to focus on such a possibility. That would effect the ability of a startup to so much as raise venture capital just to get started.

That is my gut feeling. They aren't going to own the cars, that much I feel certain about.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So last night around 11:30pm while driving a fare into downtown from O'hare, I caught a rock on 90East and it cracked my windshield (6 inch crack turned into 18" crack today). I contacted Uber and asked them to pay for it since it happened while driving a fare to his desination. I thought, their going to say no, but at least I have documentation for court purposes if I do infact decide to sue them. Someones going to pay for my 400$ window.... either the IDOT or Uber. I am not paying for a window while on the clock.... even if it takes a lawyer. Have any of the drivers had any luck getting issues like this covered? Who covered it ??
> Thanks,
> SJ


Just wait till your transmission drops while on a trip. Think they'll pay for that?
Suppose you get hemorrhoids on the job...gonna ask Uber to pay your Doctor bill?
Uber has very little operational risk because we as drivers are willing to accept the risk for them.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Just wait till your transmission drops while on a trip. Think they'll pay for that?
> Suppose you get hemorrhoids on the job...gonna ask Uber to pay your Doctor bill?
> Uber has very little operational risk because we as drivers are willing to accept the risk for them.


That is what allows them to add car after car without hesitation. It is what allows them to take advantage of sky high rates when it suits them, as well as the rock bottom rates which follow.

Rather than fighting "low rates" drivers might be better off fighting for the right to make the much needed decisions, which pay heed to the risks and burdens of providing the actual TNC vehicle.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> That is what allows them to add car after car without hesitation. It is what allows them to take advantage of sky high rates when it suits them, as well as the rock bottom rates which follow.
> 
> Rather than fighting "low rates" drivers might be better off fighting for the right to make the much needed decisions, which pay heed to the risks and burdens of providing the actual TNC vehicle.


A contract that isn't totally one sided would be a nice place to start!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> A contract that isn't totally one sided would be a nice place to start!


You can always dream.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You can always dream.


Rather than trying to form a union and figuring out how to protest defiantly against Uber, drivers may be better off forming an association. The association would be a roster of contributing, committed drivers who lay on the table what kind of standards they hold themselves up to, the kinds of decision making ability they expect to be able to assert, the range of rates they would be willing to driver for given their own reality.

The association would put that info out there for someone to come along with a TNC operation of their own who is willing to work with drivers who meet the kinds of standards set by the associations members........ Something to that effect anyway.

Rather than try to fight Travis in the hope he reforms a model that simply isn't likely to survive a leveled playing field, associate and create a standard, see if someone will come to you with your terms firmly stated. These TNC companies should be working for you. You are their customer to the same degree they are yours.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Is the 3k for 1.5 mil a yearly figure? (I assume it is)
> 
> We got raped by the agency for Commercial Ins on a $1800 old cab. $4000/vehicle/yr. $100,000 liability limit $25000 uninsured motorist. No coverage for the car, (Don't really need it) and possibly none for the driver. Someone, on city council has got an interest in this agency as this has been going on for years, not just because we had a fleet.
> 
> ...


If you were curious about the specifics of my coverage, I've got the paperwork in front of me now. It's $1.5 mil liability / $40k uninsured motorist / $1k deductible for either comprehensive or collision. Costs $2730 annually.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks,

That seems to be the deal, even with individual cab drivers in who purchase their own (perhaps with excellent driving records, but this is an industry where not at fault accidents count against you too.). With fleet coverage, drivers having tickets (but nothing serious) the figures rise tremendously . For some reason the city directs everyone in this boat to the same agency , for decades... whatever.

CC



EcoboostMKS said:


> If you were curious about the specifics of my coverage, I've got the paperwork in front of me now. It's $1.5 mil liability / $40k uninsured motorist / $1k deductible for either comprehensive or collision. Costs $2730 annually.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

In less than two years of driving for Uber / Lyft, I've had two windshields replaced in full and had two windshield repairs done. That's just rock chips in Nashville on the Interstates. In none of those cases, would I have been on the road anyway. And there are other mishaps besides those.

It really sucks when you see your profits for the next week or two evaporate in less than a second. It's hard to explain until you experience it.

This is one of the many places where the 'my only cost is gas' concept meets reality.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Window cost less than my insur deductible. Bummer...Ive had popped tired and rims covered by IDOT before, it is very easy to do if you know who to talk to. The city I live in, Des Plaines, has covered one of my pothole busted tires as well. It just requires a brain.......


Very often glass has a lower deductible. Don't assume it is the same as your general deductible. Ask your insurance. Mine is $50. My regular deductible is $500.

Don't lie to your insurance but honestly, I see no reason to mention Uber. Just tell them you were driving down the road and a rock hit you. Unlike an accident they are unlikely to ask anything more.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hunt,
> Yea, I didn't state that I work for Uber. All state's insurance differ. Their is no free windshield replacement unless you pay for the Ryder on your policy, I have State Farm, the best Insurance Company in the state, and my agent explained yesterday windshields are just like a accident. Pay the $500 deductible, or pay out of pocket. I won't be replacing the window until I quit Uber, that is for sure, and I don't give a flying fu#$ if my ratings drop to 0.0 because of it.


State Farm is the best? Wow! That's spooky. I had to drop State Farm three years ago after I learned how they really operate. And I had been with SF for 30+ years. But better late than never. See, SF is great if you crash your car or burn your house down. But if you ever get caught up in a cat claim with SF, you're going to come away a hurtin'.
But why on earth would a person not have glass coverage? It's very inexpensive. I used to work on Golf Road in Des Plaines. During my four years there I think I had one or two windshields replaced. But now that I live in the desert, I plan for one a year per car. I was washing my car today that I picked up three weeks ago. As I was drying the windshield I saw that it's already broken. No biggie - I'll get it repaired tomorrow.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hunt,
> Yea, I didn't state that I work for Uber. All state's insurance differ. Their is no free windshield replacement unless you pay for the Ryder on your policy, I have State Farm, the best Insurance Company in the state, and my agent explained yesterday windshields are just like a accident. Pay the $500 deductible, or pay out of pocket. I won't be replacing the window until I quit Uber, that is for sure, and I don't give a flying fu#$ if my ratings drop to 0.0 because of it.


We have State Farm in Colorado and I added windshield coverage to all 4 of our cars last year for $5,00 per month per car and have replaced 2 this year for FREE.. $ 60,00 cost annually with premium equals free windshield..


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well 400$ is more than a weeks earnings, so if It doesn't get covered...bye bye Uber. Paying to work is for idiots........


Well now that you've reported the crack, you will be going bye bye with deactivation until it's repaired anyway!


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Always make sure you have glass coverage as part of your policy!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> good luck with that. lol
> 
> Uber has a 1k deductible for damage so they will pay for any damage over that. The window is coming out of your pocket. IDOT (or any other DOT) is also not responsible for rocks on the road.
> 
> You could probably claim it under your personal policy if you have a comprehensive deductible of less than $400


Tax write off


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well 400$ is more than a weeks earnings, so if It doesn't get covered...bye bye Uber. Paying to work is for idiots........


RAIN X DO IT YOURSELF WINDSHIELD REPAIR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also tutorial on making your own windshield repair compound and its use available on YouTube.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well 400$ is more than a weeks earnings, so if It doesn't get covered...bye bye Uber. Paying to work is for idiots........


Junkyard.
Wrap string around windshield 3or4 times beneath the rubber seal then pull string out slowly in circular motion.
This will seat rubber seal outside the windshield.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> To be fair, you aren't saving as much as you think. My lease includes all maintenance and a warranty and has a higher tax deduction than your vehicles. You are saving some money on repairs but are spending a lot in time (time that you could be bringing in money or enjoying). Those Lincoln towncars are also very likely getting terrible gas mileage so you are spending about 3 or more times what I am for fuel. Add in your cost for commercial insurance and, well, not much savings.
> 
> Lastly - because my car is newer and under 100k miles I can rent it out on Turo and make money without doing any driving which further reduced my costs


A big Lincoln or old mercury with v-8 surprisingly gets 26 mpg if you're ez on it.
That's why it was forever before they quit making them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> There is no reason to assume Uber intends to own the cars themselves. The technology would be licensed out to investors with deep pockets to invest. It's not as if Uber intends to build the cars. If you follow through with the logic, at some point people will need to draw the conclusion that Uber would be building the cars too.
> 
> Uber, if I had to guess could profit from the tech they develop in the name of pilot-less transit long before it is ready for that market, in other applications. My assumption is the guidance system would be an Uber product that would go into cars at the factory or retrofitted or whatever, but Uber does not intend to own the cars.
> 
> ...


Uber /Google /D.A.R.P.A. will partner with TATA motors of India to provide the robot cars.


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

If you have a dash cam active and you have the truck in front of you visible then you have evidence and can stick it to IDOT. This didn't happen for me driving for Uber but on a personal trip had dashcam going and AI. Truck threw a rock busted actually headlight not my windshield but they had to pay to replace it...


----------

